# Washing Plastic Honey Filters



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a set of Mann Lake honey filters (200, 400, and 600 micron).

What is the best way to clean them? I used a spoon to collect that honey/wax/foam residue after they'd dripped as clean as they were going to get overnight and managed to smear the solid components of that mix into the fine mesh.

Will they withstand hot water? How hot? I can imagine them deforming horribly or melting through if the temperature gets too hot.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Hot tap water is what I use no issues


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer just to lick the filters clean as my honey is soooooo tasty!!
But no, the best way is to rinse them in COLD water. You do not want hot water as that will melt the wax on the filters and you will never get it off once set between the mesh.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I know what you are talking about, they seem a pain to wash, there is always some residue, and they seem fragile. I will be having stainless steel next year and throw them in the garbage or give them to someone. G


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

They can handle the hot water, but you don't need it scalding either. I never try to scrape the filters, just flush with hot water from the back side.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

biggraham610 said:


> I will be having stainless steel next year and throw them in the garbage or give them to someone. G


You'llllllll be sorrrrrryy. :no::no:

Trust me on that one.


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know how well the plastic ones hold up to boiling water, but that's how I cleaned my stainless ones the first time. I threw them in a pot of boiling water and the wax melted & floated to the top. Since then, I have been cleaning them with COLD water and it seems to be easier. I also have the plastic ones but my honey does not seem to want to go through the 200 micron filter (it just sits there and overflows the top if too much comes through). I run through the stainless set, then the 400 & 600 plastic set. The plastic doesn't catch much so I'm guessing using just the stainless set is enough. I heard cheesecloth makes a good final filter too.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Try blowing it out clean with a high pressure nozzle on the end of a water hose. It always gets clogged wint wax bits when scraped, next time just blow out with water hose with a trigger spray nozzle to make a high pressure spray or jet of water.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Flyer Jim said:


> You'llllllll be sorrrrrryy. :no::no:
> 
> Trust me on that one.


Talk to me Jim.........:scratch:


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

I used hot tap water and the wax that was stuck in the screen came right out. For being cheap I think they are well made.

Greg


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the same set. Save yourself a bunch of time and use one per bucket. You can't tell the difference between the 200 and the 400 honey. I will only buy the 200s in the future.

When your done dump and rinse from the back side. cool water, you don't want to melt the wax or plastic.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

b2bnz said:


> You do not want hot water as that will melt the wax on the filters


Agreed. I have much better luck using cold water. All the particles become hard and wash off - no problems.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

biggraham610 said:


> Talk to me Jim.........:scratch:



I've had both,I threw the stainless steel one away. That was the one that has two parts and is adjustable. 
Ray has it right.

Don't clean these filters in a sink if you have a septic system.


----------

